# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  مقادیر در جدول اسکیول سرور هست ولی در جستجو با دلفی نمایش داده نمیشه

## باقر محمدی

بعد از ویرایش جدول، اسکیول سرور توسط اکسل (چون تعداد رکورد ها زیاد بود) الان موقع جستجو با برنامه ساخته شده با دلفی چیزی در جستجو نمایش داده نمیشه
ولی در رکوردها ثبت شده . 
از ابتدا این کارهارو انجام دادم.
Delete from destinations
Select *from destinations
Dbcc checkident('destinatins' ,reseed,0) l

حالا بعد کپی وپیست تو جدول destinatins تمام رکورد ها ثبت شدن ولی وقتی تو برنامه مورد نظر از قسمت جست و جو به دنبال رکورد های خواصی میگردم چیزی نمایش داده نمیشه مگر اینکه از طریق خود برنامه یکبار مقدار رو ثبت مجدد کنم تا در قسمت جستجو نمایش بده .همین شرایط رو در بعضی از کامپیوتر ها جواب میده تو بعضی ها در حد چند تا رکورد نمایش میده . ...ممنمون میشم راهنماییم کنین .

----------


## khoshblagh

با سلام
ظاهرا کسی برای حذف اطلاعات نامربوط اقدامی نمیکند. :عصبانی:

----------


## mazoolagh

> با سلام
> ظاهرا کسی برای حذف اطلاعات نامربوط اقدامی نمیکند.


گویا مدیران بخشها هیچ حساسیتی نسبت به این اسپم ها ندارن.
ریپورت کنین شاید تاثیر داشت!

----------

